# dd Touchpad?



## tinnmann420 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm slightly new on here and haven't dabbled with linux or kernels in a long time but i would like to see were i can get with my touchpad. Im not afraid of bricking it (have done so much and yet to not be able to restore back). I'm currently trying to mount my tp in ubuntu and dd some image files onto it but im having a hard time finding the mount points for each partition on the tp. any ideas on how to find the mount points would be nice (sorry if this is a stupid question it's just been a while). thanks

-TinnMann


----------



## ECOTOX (Jun 24, 2011)

tinnmann420 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm slightly new on here and haven't dabbled with linux or kernels in a long time but i would like to see were i can get with my touchpad. Im not afraid of bricking it (have done so much and yet to not be able to restore back). I'm currently trying to mount my tp in ubuntu and dd some image files onto it but im having a hard time finding the mount points for each partition on the tp. any ideas on how to find the mount points would be nice (sorry if this is a stupid question it's just been a while). thanks
> 
> -TinnMann


Do you have novaterm and such installed????? do you have dev mode on??? With that installed you can typo "novaterm" in terminal and do whatever you want in the touchpad system. The sd card is /media on the touchpad and the rest of the partitions are very similar to standard linux (with some variation) What are you wanting to dd????? I'm at work so I cant help to much but check out webOS internals for more info.

PS. Idk if this belongs in the android dev section =3


----------



## tinnmann420 (Aug 22, 2011)

ECOTOX said:


> Do you have novaterm and such installed????? do you have dev mode on??? With that installed you can typo "novaterm" in terminal and do whatever you want in the touchpad system. The sd card is /media on the touchpad and the rest of the partitions are very similar to standard linux (with some variation) What are you wanting to dd????? I'm at work so I cant help to much but check out webOS internals for more info.
> 
> PS. Idk if this belongs in the android dev section =3


I have novacomd and dev mode on and I can access the device root but ultimately I want to create 3 extra partitions by manipulating the make file in meta doctor to create the 17 necessary partitions for android and rev try and dd a slightly modified version of the android system dump onto the pad (hence why I put it here  ). any thoughts on how to dd the system dump into the pad would help. I've been messingg with the dump and meta doctor a lot and was so close to getting it in then ran into a road block now I'm trying a different way.

-Tinnmann

[edit] swype doesn't always say what i want lol so I had to do some revision


----------



## ECOTOX (Jun 24, 2011)

tinnmann420 said:


> I have novacomd and dev mode on and I can access the device root but ultimately I want to create 3 extra partitions by manipulating the make file in meta doctor to create the 17 necessary partitions for android and rev try and dd a slightly modified version of the android system dump onto the pad (hence why I put it here  ). any thoughts on how to dd the system dump into the pad would help. I've been messingg with the dump and meta doctor a lot and was so close to getting it in then ran into a road block now I'm trying a different way.
> 
> -Tinnmann
> 
> [edit] swype doesn't always say what i want lol so I had to do some revision


that's s good question =3 now I don't think from looking at the dump that its 17 partition, I think its actually like 4 or 5. Also the dumps are in horrid condition, idk how well that'd work even if you did manage it. I'll look into it though and see what I can dig up =]


----------



## tinnmann420 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sweet, here's kinda what I want to accomplish (made simple)...

1) dd a bit for bit copy of the pad (so system dump web os) for obvious reasons haha.

2) create appropriate partitions

3) dd android dump onto pad

Problems that will occur (in order I want to figure them out)..

the boot partition needs to be perfect which I have to look more at the boot files in the android dump. (if I dump web os I might be able to use the boot sequence from it and just modify it using pieces of the android dump. Any suggestions on this would be nice.

Cwm, I would like to figure out how they got cwm to boot cause that would be a great place to start.

any thoughts are welcomed


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

tinnmann420 said:


> Sweet, here's kinda what I want to accomplish (made simple)...
> 
> 1) dd a bit for bit copy of the pad (so system dump web os) for obvious reasons haha.
> 
> ...


Have you looked in the https://www.codeaurora.org/xwiki/bin/QAEP/

I have been tinkering away at this too. But keep getting interrupted with work and the wife. 
I believe the chipset is msm8660. I am going to download the file branch and manifest and see how they look. might flash it over and set it to boot see how many times i can brick and unbrick this baby. lol


----------



## tinnmann420 (Aug 22, 2011)

Lol I've bricked my pad like 10 times so far the only problem I ran into is my first run activation won't work it does the whole hp error try again later thing. But I just did the activation bypass.


----------



## ECOTOX (Jun 24, 2011)

tinnmann420 said:


> Sweet, here's kinda what I want to accomplish (made simple)...
> 
> 1) dd a bit for bit copy of the pad (so system dump web os) for obvious reasons haha.
> 
> ...


we can look into using booties chainboot feature, I cant help much at the moment as I'm working on some stuff with the samsung vibrant.

here is a link

http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Bootie


----------



## tinnmann420 (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, that definitly looks promising! I'm gonna have to look a lot more into that (as i am running off to work myself at the moment haha). Thanks! I'll get back to you later with my results or any problems I might of run into lol


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

reading a bit more, it sounds like the recovery mechanism's pretty robust... That even after an entire lvm wipe you can recover.


----------



## ECOTOX (Jun 24, 2011)

scifan said:


> reading a bit more, it sounds like the recovery mechanism's pretty robust... That even after an entire lvm wipe you can recover.


Palm/HP did a really great job at making these things difficult to brick =]

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

> Palm/HP did a really great job at making these things difficult to brick


I'm still after confirmation that total erasure of the 16 or 32GB iNAND device is recoverable. I'll accept 'recoverable' as anything up to and including openning the case and hooking up an SPI programmer without needing to pull out a soldering iron.

Has anyone actually done that yet, or have all attempts to date left at least some of the iNAND contents intact?


----------



## Pulser (Jun 14, 2011)

"calris said:


> I'm still after confirmation that total erasure of the 16 or 32GB iNAND device is recoverable. I'll accept 'recoverable' as anything up to and including openning the case and hooking up an SPI programmer without needing to pull out a soldering iron.
> 
> Has anyone actually done that yet, or have all attempts to date left at least some of the iNAND contents intact?


I dont think it will survive that, at least until the qdl mode is looked at in more detail...


----------

